# Porcupine Gulch Ghost Town 2009 + Current



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

THERE ARE NOW MORE IMAGES ON PAGE 3

We have set up this backyard haunt, now in it's third year, and it does tend to grow each October of course. In terms of "effects", we have not built much in the way of props sadly ourselves, but modified quite a bit and built structures to house and serve as a base layer for the elements we out put. At current, we have 4 full-body standing figures, lots more partial figures and elements, and a good amount of electronic props.

The theme is naturally of an old west/ghost town sort with jail, main storefront, cemetery/boot hill, mining shack, and likely new for this year, collapsed mine shaft entrance.

Without further delay, here are some photos, and do bear in mind we aren't "professional" by any means..just love Halloween and seek to create a level of atmosphere and detail with the setup.














































Thanks for looking!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice display. I love the woman hanging out by the tree. She doesn't even have to move and I be she startles people.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

This just makes me want to see more of it! Great theme!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great! I want to see more of it too! Love the mercantile!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Nice display. I love the woman hanging out by the tree. She doesn't even have to move and I be she startles people.


Indeed, the girlfriend and I have scared ourselves with her a few times even heh...she is a good one :xbones:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

samseide said:


> This just makes me want to see more of it! Great theme!


Thank you very much, it is a fun theme to work with for sure..more shall be forthcoming.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the skellie with the gun


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the skellie with the gun


Heh yes, he will probably be moving this year, but he is a good one.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are some more photos:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking home haunt, excellent job!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

fick209 said:


> Great looking home haunt, excellent job!


Thank you very much, glad you enjoy!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Regions Beyond said:


> Indeed, the girlfriend and I have scared ourselves with her a few times even heh...she is a good one :xbones:


That is a good pic and prop.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

bourno said:


> That is a good pic and prop.


Thank you, and yes, she is one of our favorites too :xbones:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

cerinad said:


> Awesome!


Thank you very much! :xbones:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work. Love the old west theme, I just went to Tombstone in July, what an awesome town. Great work on your haunt.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love the miniature town background. Reminds of Big Thunder Mountain at Disney. Very cool haunt Regions, very cool!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

kprimm said:


> Very nice work. Love the old west theme, I just went to Tombstone in July, what an awesome town. Great work on your haunt.


Thank you kindly, much appreciated, and the real old west towns are fun to visit as well...we usually pick up props if can from there, the atmospheric kind of detail stuff, mining equipment and the like for the base face.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Devils Chariot said:


> I love the miniature town background. Reminds of Big Thunder Mountain at Disney. Very cool haunt Regions, very cool!


Thank you very much! Having seen your work, you honor me....Big Thunder is indeed my dad's favorite ride, who helps out with all this...we are Disneyland fans for life heh  Go figure, I always loved Haunted Mansion best myself :xbones:


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Good Job...


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

PirateLady said:


> Good Job...


Thank you kindly! :xbones:


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Some more photos from last year:




























And, finally...testing I did last week for this year's lighting profile.


----------

